# Smit Sleeve Removal



## marylee18 (Feb 18, 2019)

Happy Monday!

We recently placed a Smit Sleeve for radiation into one of our cervical cancer patients. She is unable to tolerate removal without being under anesthesia. Does anyone know what CPT should be used to report this removal?


----------



## csperoni (Feb 19, 2019)

Most likely the best option is pelvic exam under anesthesia, 57410.  Removal is typically not billed separately, but since it was not a standard removal in the office, 57410 is what I have used.


----------



## marylee18 (Feb 22, 2019)

That's the best conclusion that I came to along with our surgery RNFA.

Thank you!


----------

